# Identify Dishwasher Model number



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you need parts for the machine?


----------



## jackfox1968 (Jan 7, 2016)

I do actually. I need to the Upper Dishrack Spray Arm Feed Tube.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

try googling kitchenaid dish washer parts, many times the same parts fit years worth of washers and give parts diagrams and sizes of parts to compare with even if you dont have a model or serial # once you have the part # goto ebay and they have many oem parts at great prices..or you can reverse look up a model number by googling other part #s from that machine and try amd match up a machine model #..a little leg work but works many times if your stuck..


----------



## jackfox1968 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks. I did a google search on the name of the dishwasher, Whisper Quiet Plus and it looks similar to the part I already have. The dishwasher name shown on the pic is Whisper Quiet Ultima.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

if you can get a part # for the one that looks like yours, they usually give you a list of units it will fit, many of these parts fit many brands of machines...I needed for a stacked dryer/washing machine, a rear drum bearing for the dryer..that bearing fit like almost all the different brand stacked units for a long spread of years...many times the chassis of these machines are the same then different company logos put on and sold under many names..but all the basic parts are the same..


----------



## jackfox1968 (Jan 7, 2016)

I think this is the model number. Model # KUDR24SEWH1 KITCHENAID Dishwasher. I shined a really bright light on the sticker and it seemed to illuminate the numbers.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

cool, that makes it easier, even if you google partial numbers it will match them up to help out..


----------



## jackfox1968 (Jan 7, 2016)

Good advice...thank you


----------

